# Baked mushrooms stuffed with pine nuts



## Dodi (Dec 7, 2007)

Serve 2

Ingredients

180g open-cap mushrooms, cleaned
3 tbsp olive oil
2 chopped, garlic cloves
3 canned plum tomatoes, chopped
4 tbsp dry white wine
salt and fresh ground black pepper, to taste
4 tbsp pine nuts
1/2 cup chopped parsley
50 g parmesan grated
extra virgin olive oil

Method

Preaheat the oven to 200°C gas mark 6

1) heat the oil, add the garlic, tomatoes, white wine and seasoning, and cook over a medium heat for about 5 minutes, or until the sauce has thickened
2) add the pine nuts and parsley and mix well
3) stuff the mushrooms with the mixture , cover with parmesan and a trickle of olive oil over each
4) bake for about 20 minutes, or until the parmesan has coloured.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 7, 2007)

Those sound great! Thank you, I was starting to attempt some thoughts about my Christmas Eve dinner, I think you've given me an appetizer!


----------

